# Laptopy, rady, pytania.

## aqu

witam, chcialem prosic o rade, poniewaz mam zamiar kupic laptopa i na nim trzymac gentoo jedak mam wobec niego wymagania, 

musi byc maly (12" ekran),

musi kosztowac nie wiecej niz 3500.

czy moglby mi ktos doradzic albo podac linka do sklepu z takim asortymentem ?Last edited by aqu on Wed Nov 23, 2005 9:46 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nelchael

Linek: http://power.krakow.pl/ :] Mi sie podobaja Asusy  :Razz: 

----------

## aqu

dzieki i sorry za pozne odswierzenie posta  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

tak apropos laptopow

czym czyscicie ekrany ?

----------

## aqu

mam ogolnie do czyszczenia sprzetu komputerowego takie sciereczki nawilzane jakims plynem, ale chyba do martyc jest jakas specjalna pianka.

----------

## nelchael

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> tak apropos laptopow
> 
> czym czyscicie ekrany ?

 

Ja uzywam sciereczki przeznaczonej do czyszczenia okularow (kosztuje grosze np. w Vision Express).

----------

## psycepa

no to cos takiego mam  :Smile: 

ale co jak mi sie porobia smugi na ekranie ? na sucho to ciezko to wyczyscic

a znowu na jakies specjalne preparaty do LCD ciezko wydawac pieniadze  :Wink: 

moze ktos moze polecic dobry specyfik ktory raz jest niedrogi a dwa nie powoduje zadnych dziwnych efektow ubocznych  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## skiera

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moze ktos moze polecic dobry specyfik ktory raz jest niedrogi a dwa nie powoduje zadnych dziwnych efektow ubocznych 
> 
> 

 

Zwilżona wodą ściereczka?

----------

## psycepa

 *skiera wrote:*   

> Zwilżona wodą ściereczka?

 

nie pytaj sie mnie bo ja nie wiem  :Razz:  wlasnie dlatego tu pisze  :Razz: 

wydawalo mi sie ze woda to tak jakos nie bardzo pasuje do laptopa

zwlaszcza jak obejrzalem to:)

pozdrawiam

----------

## aqu

czesc, mam kolejne pytnanie odnosnie komputerow przenosnych  :Smile: 

jakie pakiety musze wgrac aby zalapwyalo mi barterie, i jaki support musze wgrac w kernelu  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Zalezy od producenta/modelu, np dla czesci Asusow: http://dev.gentoo.org/~nelchael/A3E-5018.html

----------

## psycepa

nie wiem 'oschozi' z 'zalapywaniem' baterii ale na pewno przyda ci sie

to

i w ogole poszukaj na wiki, na forum

duzo tego jest

ja wlasnie mecze hibernacje w/g tych artow

jest na wiki gdzies jeszcze gentoo acpi howto ale nie chce mi sie szukac  :Razz:  sam sobie poradzisz

poszukaj tez na stronach polskiej dokumentacji gentoo, adres w przyklejonym watku

pozdrawiam

----------

## noobah

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> tak apropos laptopow
> 
> czym czyscicie ekrany ?

 

Polecam specjalne płyny w sprayu, do kupienia w większości sklepów komputerowych.

----------

## psycepa

 :Smile:  no na to juz trafilem, tyle ze sie zastanawialem czy jest jakis inny sposob, no ale ok, pytanie uwazam za "odpowiedzone"  :Smile: 

thx

----------

